# Favorite Rafting Tent



## jimmyhof (Mar 15, 2007)

From my kayaking days I've alway liked a extra large emergency blanket. ...and one for your gear. I rarely use anything else. Does not help for mosquitos or torrential down pour but its supper easy to set up.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Tents are very much specialized by the intended use, season, geography, occupant number / type and length of period it is intended to be used for. IE... There are many areas / times of the year when having only an Emergency Blanket would lead to severe discomfort, injury or even death.

Please specify a little more about the criteria you need it to perform under and people can give you a more thoughtful recommendation.


----------



## 76763 (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm an IK'er, so space and weight are a bit more important for me than those on larger rafts. But an inner mesh tent is important to me, I hate bugs at night. That aside, I use a Big Agnes Fly Creek 1, it doubles as my backacking tent as well. Roomy for 1 person, but they make a 2 person tent in that model as well. But if you're not as focused on size/weight, Big Agnes makes plenty of tents, worth a look at the website. I think some of the pricier tents (e.g. Hillebergs, I have one, fwiw...) are great for more severe applications, but Big Agnes occupies a mid-range price point. High quality but not over the top prices. Just my opinions.

-Tom


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

That looks pretty sweet athelake. I assume without so much double fabric (huge vestibule, but tiny inner tent) that it also packs down to a moderate size?


----------



## athelake (Dec 3, 2014)

MT4Runner said:


> That looks pretty sweet athelake. I assume without so much double fabric (huge vestibule, but tiny inner tent) that it also packs down to a moderate size?


It easily fits into a drybag designed for a roll a table. Unfortunately, they stopped making it about four years ago.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

yeah, I already looked!


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jul 15, 2011)

We sure have enjoyed our Big Anges Big House 4 Deluxe. Plenty of room, nice to be able to stand up, packs reasonably well. One thing I learned is buy the vestibule when you buy the tent! These models quickly become obsolete, and we sure wish we had that for our tent.


----------



## BGillespie (Jul 15, 2018)

I love my Big Agnes Copper Spur bikepack (shorter poles and easier to pack) and Big House 4.

For some dumb reason, I've been lusting after a heavy, terrible to pack, expensive Springbar. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Kelty Trail Ridge 6, owned for 12 years+; for 2, it is a palace, 6' 2" hubby can almost stand up , great ventilation, good zippers (test has been multiple land and river trips in high winds, driving rain and sand), cross bar system on top for extra stability, full coverage rain fly that clips on, very sturdy large diameter poles
Attention to maintenance (cleaning zippers, restoring water repellency , etc.) goes a long ways for happy campers/rafters


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

BGillespie said:


> I love my Big Agnes Copper Spur bikepack (shorter poles and easier to pack) and Big House 4.
> 
> For some dumb reason, I've been lusting after a heavy, terrible to pack, expensive Springbar. 🤦‍♂️


Do not feel like you are alone. Been thinking about a Springbar myself. But even camping from a pickup, those canvas models are heavy to move around. But very nice for a multiday stay at one site.


----------



## HPMG (Nov 2, 2008)

We have been using the Big Agnes King Creek 6 for a family of four for close to a decade. It's kind of like the OP's tent, but on steroids. It's held up well and literally been ripped apart twice in desert wind storms. Both times we've sent it in to Big Agnes for repairs, and for a very reasonable price they have made it serviceable again which I think is pretty darn cool. Shout out to BA for that service, it's nice to have a company that doesn't consider everything to be disposable. Too bad we can't convince them to forget the weight and make "Rafter's Model" tents with twice the denier on top, four times on the bottom and #10 YKK zippers.


----------



## Happy Camper (Sep 8, 2020)

I use an Alps Mountaineering Zephyr (previously called Zenith), a mesh inner tent with bucket floor, two doors, and a fly that can be partially attached and flipped over quickly if needed. I have the one-person and the two-person, and generally use the two-person, which gives a little more inside room. Two vestibules. Not very large, for those who are minimalists. The great advantage is that it goes up and breaks down very quickly, stands independently and can be moved or shaken out with ease. Very low-maintenance that way. Weighs about five pounds. Not expensive at all, but well-made. I did have to replace one after ten years or so of hard use, only because the zippers could not be replaced.


----------



## KrisG (Jun 22, 2012)

Tents are a real personal preference item, so there is no one right answer. I have worn out a couple of backpacking tents on the river over the years, so I go for a tent that is a little more stout, even if that means more weight. It really seems that the southwestern rivers with all the sand age a tent in dog years. I finally tried an Alps Mountaineering Taurus Outfitter series tent. I bought a 3 man tent on close out and it is perfect for one person. Tons of room, easy to pitch, and holds up in driving rain. I like a tent that has solid fabric sides as too often the sand blows along the ground and goes right through the mesh into the tent. It has really burly zippers and fabric, and so far has held up great. 

The only drawback on the tent is that it would probably be too hot in the summer. It has some ventilation, but it really excels on winter trips down the Grand. 

My experience is that all tents get trashed eventually, so you might as well find a lower cost tent that does the job. in a lot of ways rafting is like car camping, so I don't really worry about the weight. When I do a self support I use a much lighter backpacking type tent.


----------



## Susswein (Aug 24, 2020)

Another vote for the Alps taurus. Make sure you get the taurus AL, which comes with aluminum poles.


----------



## KayBur (Feb 18, 2021)

What can you say about the tents described in the review Finding The Best Tents For Camping In 2021 It seems to me that there are interesting options for family holidays in the countryside. I am planning to buy a tent for camping in the summer. It seems to me that it is too early to plan trips abroad, as there is still no adequate coverage of the population with vaccines.


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

Alps Tasmanian 2

4 season tent that is impervious to sand in a wind storm, which is mandatory for desert rivers and weeks on Lake Powell.


----------



## Rightoarleft (Feb 5, 2021)

River is hard on tents. I own $400 tents and $50 tents. While $400 tents are certainly worth the money, on river they don't last longer than $50 tents. When winds sweep camp, you don't get too upset watching a $50 tent getting dragged over rocks. 

For lightweight trips and tiny rivers, I use a Wenzel backpacking tent. Small footprint, easy to set up in confined locations, easy to move. 

For fairweather and extended trips, I use a Coleman 6x9 dome. This tent tends to lay over before getting blown away... which is good and bad depending on whether you are in it. The heavy floor doesn't care if I set up a cot or put rocks inside to anchor. Large size is good for puking out gear bags.

For shoulder trips, I use a Big Agnes Copper Spur 3. Awesome tent but have to be careful because thin floor and fragile mesh make it easy to damage. Impervious to wind and rain, but screen dome is prone to collect windblown sand. For that reason, I would not use this tent on SW rivers.

That said, I prefer to sleep on the boat when possible. My cot straddles the frame and it's pretty sweet.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Rightoarleft said:


> That said, I prefer to sleep on the boat when possible. My cot straddles the frame and it's pretty sweet.


x1


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Wadeinthewater said:


> x1


x2 but using a megamid instead of a tent. Easy up, easy down, 1 pole and 4 corners to tie off. No sand worries on the boat


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

MNichols said:


> using a megamid instead of a tent.


I throw a fly over the bimini. Same difference.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

KrisG said:


> I finally tried an Alps Mountaineering Taurus Outfitter series tent. I bought a 3 man tent on close out and it is perfect for one person. Tons of room, easy to pitch, and holds up in driving rain. I like a tent that has solid fabric sides as too often the sand blows along the ground and goes right through the mesh into the tent. It has really burly zippers and fabric, and so far has held up great.


My wife doesn't like to sleep on the boat so when she is along, we used a Taurus Outfitter 4. Loved that tent for all of the above reasons, but it is gone, so I ordered an Taurus Outfitter 5 yesterday. We will be able to stand up.


----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)

We have been using this gazelle overland edition. Fits two adults,two kids, and two dogs. Cozy, but can be done.


----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)

And when it’s just me and the dog. Fly over the Bimin.


----------



## KayBur (Feb 18, 2021)

Bobthegreat said:


> And when it’s just me and the dog. Fly over the Bimin.
> View attachment 63065


An excellent method of using a tent! I would not have thought of this, but you are obviously an experienced person on hikes.


----------



## KayBur (Feb 18, 2021)

Bobthegreat said:


> And when it’s just me and the dog. Fly over the Bimin.
> View attachment 63065


An excellent method of using a tent! I would not have thought of this, but you are obviously an experienced person on hikes.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Rain Fly's have been used on boats since I can't remember when, but the question I have is what does putting a rain fly on a boat have to do with hiking ? Not trying to be snarky, just curious how you tied the 2 activities together ?


----------



## mustloverafting (Jun 29, 2008)

It's a Euro tent!


----------

